# Find the corresponding ports given a list of Ubuntu packages



## choosy23 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,

I need to install gitlabhq on FreeBSD, they provide docs for installing on Ubuntu and they have a command that sounds like this:

[cmd=]sudo apt-get install -y build-essential zlib1g-dev libyaml-dev libssl-dev libgdbm-dev libreadline-dev libncurses5-dev libffi-dev curl git-core openssh-server redis-server postfix checkinstall libxml2-dev libxslt-dev libcurl4-openssl-dev libicu-dev[/cmd]

Now I am trying to find the needed ports to install. Some of them are obvious, like Postfix. 

So far I have identified, correct me if I am wrong:

libyaml-dev textproc/libyaml
libreadline-dev devel/readline
libncurses5-dev devel/ncurses
libffi-dev devel/libffi
curl ftp/curl
git-core git
redis-server databases/redis
postfix mail/postfix
libxml2-dev textproc/libxml2
libxslt-dev textprox/libxslt

I am not sure, or I cannot find the remaining:
zlib1g-dev
libssl-dev
libgdbm-dev (do I have to install databases/gdbm?)
openssh-server
checkinstall
libcurl4-openssl-dev

For the ones I found so far I have used:
`$ echo /usr/ports/*/*somename*`


Thank you!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 3, 2013)

There are several things you can do:
1. Search on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for each specified package for its description. Then check freshports or google search for comparable port; this will not always work however.

2. The project is sure to have a mail list,  else on the "issues" tab on the github page: Ask for the comparable ports there; the developers will have a better idea. Post the link to freshports when asking the question so that the developer can check for himself.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2013)

choosy23 said:
			
		

> For the ones I found so far I have used:
> `$ echo /usr/ports/*/*somename*`


Just install ports-mgmt/psearch.


----------

